# Throwing Away Cubes.



## TheMachanga (Apr 3, 2011)

No, I am not going to throw away my cubes because I'm quiting or something, but how does it feel to you.

When I was still a beginner and used a store bought, I was cubing, and for a reason I do not remember, I got really angry, and threw my cube at the floor. A piece and the core snapped. I was in shock. 

Another time, during the same time span, I lubed my Rubik's 5x5 with WD40. I put about 4 5 second long sprays on EACH side, ridiculously lubing. I didn't know back then. I also lubed my MF8 megaminx with and ridiculous amount of jig-a-loo on EACH side, then let it sit for a week after forgetting about it. 

All of these things left me with cubes that are destroyed or unable to turn because they are glued together. I am also missing pieces on my Rubik's 5x5. However, I have not thrown them away. In fact, I have a paper bag of worthless cubies with dried glue or broken that I haven't thrown away yet after 2 years. 

I've only thrown away one cube, piece by piece, and it felt weird. It felt like a waste and not right somehow.

Do you throw away old cubes in the trash? How does it feel? 
Do you not throw cubes away, and how many broken and useless cubes do you not throw away?


----------



## Vinny (Apr 3, 2011)

I threw away my pyraminx because it was one of those really crappy knock off ones from eBay with the weird stickers. Waste of 5 bucks...

I'm on the verge of throwing out my QJ megaminx, too. I would sell it, but it's not worth it because it's missing tiles and I'd have to buy stickers, plus it's crap. Either I keep it tight and it hurts my fingers or I loosen it and it pops literally every few turns.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 3, 2011)

All of my old/broken cubes are in pieces in a box.

I call it the cube graveyard.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 3, 2011)

You can always make mods from broken cubes, or somehow fix them and then re-sticker them with mod designs. Better to have semi-functional shinny different cubes on your shelf that a cube graveyard.



Spoiler



Made from broken cubes (I know, the second one is crappy I actually gave that one away):


----------



## Edward (Apr 3, 2011)

^^^Pretty much what 4Chan said 
I keep old pieces in a bag 

Throwing them away feels bad ;-;


----------



## ianography (Apr 3, 2011)

I threw away my old Type-F I. I felt awesome doing it, I hated that piece of junk.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't throw cubes away. How could I!?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 3, 2011)

I can fix your mf8 megaminx for you.


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 3, 2011)

I've only ever gotten rid of/lost 3 cubes.
My first cube was thrown into the sea by my German cousin (I'm not German) and my second was smashed on the floor by my friend's brother.

I got a crappy rubik's brand from ebay because that#s what came up when I typed "speedcube 3x3" in the box.
This was 3 years ago and it looked fast but I was a noob back then.
fast forward to Januarry 2011 and I picked up the crap cube again.
I got frustrated at it so ordered a GuHong.
I constantly dropped it on the floor by 'accident' and my friend (not the same one) asked to buy it.
£1 richer 
Then he paid me another £1 to lube it for him.
My god, it was incredibly quick.
I'm still trying to persuade him to let me buy it back...


----------



## asportking (Apr 3, 2011)

Throw away a cube? Are you crazy? I can't even bear to throw away anything but paper! Even old, ripped up socks that I can't possibly wear anymore I have trouble throwing into the trash.


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't throw away any of my cubes, but then again not many of mine break. I have a broken type D that I let other people solve because it still works, just doesn't turn well (center stalk is broken on one side), and I have a GuHong that the orange side falls off on unless it's really really tight that I let my friend use (better than his cube that feels like sandpaper) - I still use a partially broken Pyraminx. I just feel like I still need to make broken cubes have a purpose, so that's what I do.


----------



## Jostle (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 3x3x2 that explodes all the time, can barely get it back together before it bursts.
It just sits in a cup on my drawer. Not gonna throw it away any time soon.

I got a master morphinx or something a long time ago, couldn't solve it and now i can't find it. Don't remember if i threw it away or if i just lost it.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 3, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> You can always make mods from broken cubes, or somehow fix them and then re-sticker them with mod designs. Better to have semi-functional shinny different cubes on your shelf that a cube graveyard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What was the second mod?


----------



## asportking (Apr 3, 2011)

I think that's a 3X3X5


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 3, 2011)

I threw away an old rubik's 4x4 because the core was broken. :/


----------



## Mikon (Apr 3, 2011)

I threw away my first ever Rubik's, a one dollar cube from Taiwan.
I've learned how to solve a Rubik's Cube with that one, but it used to lock A LOT... so in my last solve with it the pop was so violent that the piece flew to the other side of the room...
I got so pissed that I smashed the rest of the pieces in the wall. I really don't feel nothing as I hate second rate products. I just bought it after I discovered that one good DIY A in my country would be 35 dollars and one bought from China would took at least 3 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 4, 2011)

I actually have a broken LanLan with a stripped core. It's currently sprawled out in a shoe box. I guess I don't want to throw away my old cubes because down the line I could use them for later purposes. Such as modding or having spare pieces.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 4, 2011)

I had to throw away my first 3x3 because my brother got mad because he lost to my other brother in a race and threw it on the floor breaking the core......


----------



## Kian (Apr 4, 2011)

I accidentally threw away an edge to my 3 week old Maru 4x4.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 4, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> What was the second mod?


 
Extended 3x3x5... just cubies glued to white/yellow layers. I didn't even filled the cubies and just gave it away to a friend.... 

As ugly as it was, it was pretty fun to solve.


----------



## cubeslayer (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a terrible 3x3 Rubik's brand that is utter trash. It pops multiple times in every solve. Yet, I can't throw it away. Not because of sentimental reasons, oh no. But because It is spare parts in case my main cube has an unfortunate mishap. 

On a side note, my main cube has my original core. That, I won't throw away even if it cracks.


----------



## teller (Apr 4, 2011)

I keep all my past cubes just for sentimental purposes. And as luck would have it, just last week I was at work outside on a break and accidentally dropped my main F-II on the pavement and broke the core. It did feel terrible for a moment...but cores can be replaced, so. I got home that night and took a peek at my dead F-I and the core was indeed the same as the F-II, so I performed emergency surgery and I am pleased to say the operation was a complete success. F-II is alive and well. I did toss the F-1 cubies after that, though...


----------



## Dene (Apr 4, 2011)

As far as I can recall the only cubes I have thrown away were two ES4x4s because the both of the cores had snapped.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 4, 2011)

My broken cubes are all disassembled in speedstack cups on my windowcil (an eastsheen 5x5x5 and a rubik's 3x3x3). I lend a type A to a friend, who lend it to someone else. it's somewhere in narnia now and I'll probably never get it back.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 5, 2011)

Dene said:


> As far as I can recall the only cubes I have thrown away were two ES4x4s because the both of the cores had snapped.


 
My ES4x4 core broke too. The bits are in a bag in a draw but I can't seem to get myself to throw them away...

I also used my first stickerless GuHong as an emergency cigarette holder whilst I was busy with something. The cig burnt down and burnt the cube. Rage! I got a new one though.


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 5, 2011)

My brothers break my cubes all the time, the other day my 13-year old brother randomly grabbed an almost finished mod for my website, dropped it and smashed it.  

Then just yesterday, my 17-year-old brother grabbed a QJ domino off my shelf and busted the core. Fortunately I have others in stock so I charged him for it and considered it as a sale


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 5, 2011)

I've only thrown one away ever, and that was only because it was a gift from my ex (she screwed me over big time). Other than that, it's just too painful to throw them away... I feel like there's still some use for them somehow.


----------



## BelGarion (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, my first cube, a 1$ knock off, sits in pieces, I tried to recore it, didn't work out, oh well. And I'm trying to find someone who is selling parts for a tiled MF8 Megaminx as I popped a piece and never have found it yet. The purple / light blue center. >.< But, yeah, haven't tossed a cube yet despite having a few crap ones.


----------



## 5BLD (May 8, 2011)

I always keep my broken or bad cubes. I have a broken eastsheen 4x4 and 2x2 (yes, my friends broke them while imitating me), qj 5x5, two 3x3s i got from airplane etc all in one bag of parts.


----------

